# Emanuel Steward Bashes MMA



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Legendary Boxing Trainer Emanuel Steward gives his input on UFC and the sport of MMA

http://www.secondsout.com/USA/news.cfm?ccs=229&cs=23364


Read the article it's very... interesting.... LOL

Emanuel Steward is in accord, saying, “Mixed martial arts is too brutal, too ugly. There’s nothing beautiful about it, like a nice jab in boxing. A few years back, they invited me to watch a UFC event. But with people getting kicked in the head and punched on the ground, I walked out after the third bout. It was sickening.”


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

“In order to be an MMA champion,” says Jerry Izenberg, “you need every skill that’s outlawed on the planet. The very things we pride ourselves on not doing, these people elevate to an art form. I wouldn’t even try to dignify it.”

Emanuel Steward is in accord, saying, “Mixed martial arts is too brutal, too ugly. There’s nothing beautiful about it, like a nice jab in boxing. A few years back, they invited me to watch a UFC event. But with people getting kicked in the head and punched on the ground, I walked out after the third bout. It was sickening.”

I guess I understand him, spending your whole life devoted to boxing, it must be hard to separate MMA from street fighting, especially if little effort is given to do it. Even though some of the stuff he said does sound pretty obviously wrong.
I disagree with him, but im not going to be like, what a fuckin idiot!


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

The thing that I don't understand is that when people look at each aspect of the MMA game individually they don't have a problem with it. Such as if someone looks just at boxing. They say, oh thats not brutal. Or the wrestling aspect. Or if they just look at the jiu jitsu or judo, kickboxing, or soley the muy thai. Individually to them it's ok but once you put it all together they hate it. They say it's brutal. I've never understood that. Especially with all the rules sanctioned events have now.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah, GMW, if someone devotes their life to boxing, it would be hard for them to separate MMA and street fighting.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

kds13 said:


> Yeah, GMW, if someone devotes their life to boxing, it would be hard for them to separate MMA and street fighting.


Well... I mean, I'll be more specific. Ok, so these boxing coaches, promoters and fighter spends their lives thinking (and training) the only real fighting SPORT is one that only uses hands because things like kicks, stomps, etc do not take as much skill and are too close to a street fight. Even though it’s regulated and watched carefully, all he would see in an MMA match is two fighters going at it using all the techniques he always thought were, barbaric. And because of the way MMA started out they probably think there is no reason to give the current incarnation of MMA a shot. It’s not that boxing people can’t separate it, most do I’m sure, but they don’t see the point in changing their opinions of the original form of MMA.
Or maybe they are just trying to hype boxing, but that’s just my guess on why they are so against MMA and I’d hope it’s a little deeper then just, it’s a threat to boxing.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

I see where the guy is coming from, a lot of boxing fans (old and new) don't dig MMA. Pretty much they all revolve it around being to much like street fighting. A lot of my brothers Tai-Kwon-Do(Sp?) buddies don't like it either. Some just don't care for it, others feel putting one martial arts against each other is just exploiting them for entertainment for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Steward is a classy guy and a devoted man to boxing. I don't like him calling it ugly,but a lot of people still don't understand the ground game and can't comprehend why you can stike to the head on the ground.


----------

